# vektorgrafiken in cmyk umwandeln (FreeHand)



## calimera (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich wohl meine Vektorgrafiken (RGB- Farben) in CMYK umwandeln?
Will sie nacher in Quark importieren... Soll ein Flyer werden und im Druck sehen die grafiken dann immer anders aus!
Habe es schon mit Photoshop probiert aber eine Bekannte sagte mir es wäre besser das in dem Programm zu machen in dem die grafiken als Original vorliegen...

Habe schon gegoogelt etc. aber nicht spezielles gefunden.... Danke schonmal
(Habe FreeHand 10 in Englisch!)


----------



## jfk adi (11. Mai 2004)

Ist deine Datei eine Reine Vektorgrafik oder ein importiertes Pixelbild?


----------



## Fey (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wenn es sich um eine Vektorgrafik handelt hast du ja bestimmt die Farben in der Farbpalette?! Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die einfachste Methode, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie es anders geht.

1. Farbe aus der Farbpalette per Drag and Drop in den Farbmischer ziehen
2. Dort auf den Button für CMYK-Farben klicken > Farbwert passt sich automatisch an
3. Farbe wieder per Drag and Drop auf das dazu gehörende RGB-Farbfeld in der Farbpalette ziehen

Alle Grafiken mit dem Farbwert passen sich automatisch an.

Gruß,
Melanie

P.S.: Hab versucht, den Vorgang im Anhang nochmal zu verdeutlichen. Ich hoffe, es ist mir gelungen.


----------



## Fey (12. Mai 2004)

Args, hab auf den falschen Button geklickt.

Hier der Anhang:


----------

